# My first therapy session



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't seen this therapist in 6 years, but he still remembered me, so that felt good. Basically he just did an evaluation on me. He asked a bunch of questions about my life. IE family history, symptoms.. etc... He seemed very sympathetic and was shocked that I tried to go without medication for 5 years for such a severe case of SA/social phobia. I told him the Paxil my GP presribed me isn't working so far and he said it still might be too early, but we will get i right if it doesn't work. 

Now, the next step is to setup an appointment with his partner who is a medicine specialist and see what she recommends.Overall, the first therapy session went well. I felt a lot more comfortable spilling my guts than I did when I first started therapy as a teen. I even gave him a sheet I typed up with all my problems I thought I had and tried to explain my paranoia/nervousness the best I could. He said it was very helpful and he would type it into the database for his partner to read. 

I really hope they can find a good med to help me, cause the 20 mg of Paxil so far has been piss poor. After my therapy session I drove with my sister to her new college off campus apartment to check it out and the whole way there and back I felt really uncomfortable. I was so anxious, I had a bad headache on the way home.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the drive.
Good luck in finding a new med & making progress with your therapist.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, I setup an appointment with the medication specialist. She must be busy because I can't see her until the 29th. Uhhhh, more waiting........


----------



## chrisforrest (Mar 27, 2008)

You should try Tension Rx

http://www.vitacost.com/BiochemSportsTensionRX60Capsules

It relaxed me enough to finish my semester at college, and best of all, it has no side effects!!!!!!

One downside is every 6 weeks you have to stop for 2 weeks so that your body doesn't build immunity towards it. I've tried Welbutrin and Zoloft in the past, but this supplement feels much safer and works!


----------

